# Sliding Transducer Mount



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I looking to have a sliding transducer mount on my boat. Does any one know where to buy one in the USA? Everything I have found are from stores in Australia.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Now I need to go oil this one up. What is a sliding transducer mount?


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

They use in Australia (primary) where they do launch from the beach. It allow you to slide a transducer out of the way so it can be damaged. I run my boat in rocky rivers, so it would nice to be able to get it out of the way from time to time. Below is an example of one. 

https://www.theboatwarehouse.com.au...cer-brackets-alloy-transom-mount-152mm-width/


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

They make ones that fold upward so the transducer is flat against the transom also.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

can you use a shoot thru hull transducer?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

What’s your experience with these? How accurate are they? Is there a brand better than others? I have a Garmin and not too happy with performance and it seems to be installed right


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

GullsGoneWild said:


> can you use a shoot thru hull transducer?



I can't, I have a hog island skiff, it is rotomolded with a foam core. I am also looking to have a side imaging unit, so I am going to put a 3-in-1 scan (simrad unit) on the back.



efi2712micro said:


> What’s your experience with these? How accurate are they? Is there a brand better than others? I have a Garmin and not too happy with performance and it seems to be installed right


No experience, just looking for a solution with having to fabricate something.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Learn something new every day... Never seen one of these... Most transom mount setups do have a bit of sliding capability - but that's only to dial in the transducer (make sure it's that tiny amount below your hull's surface..).

The downside to me is that each time you're having to re-adjust your transducer to get it to work properly.... unless it's mounted so that it's right on target at the farthest bottom position on that sliding mount...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I might get one of those. Seems like a good item. Drill your transom once and never have to again even if you change transducers.


----------

